# Aerial view of St Michaels Mount Cornwall .



## Rainee (Jun 1, 2014)

Visited here a few years ago and saw them making the film Daisies in December featuring..
Josh Ackland and Jeanne Simmons..such a magical place..


----------



## Uff (Jun 3, 2014)

It is indeed Rainee. Here's a link that tells a little more about it.  http://www.stmichaelsmount.co.uk/


----------



## Rainee (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Uff meant to answer you before for posting this link its lovely too and such a magical place , in fact one of 
my favourite places on earth to visit .. if I lived near there would visit all the time if I could.. thanks again for posting that 
link..


----------

